# Panzers in action!



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok guys, lets see some pictures of panzers in action! 

*Note: *Only live action photos are allowed!

I'll start;

These two excellent photos show PzKpfw.V Panther's spearheading to clean a road (Picture taken from inside another Panther through the commanders target observation scope):


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2008)

source please ?

funny, the foto came from a copy of the W-SS 5th Wiking

Verweht sind die Spuren, the II. Abteilung smashing Soviet T-34's on page 170 with the twon of Lublinez buring in the background. copyright date = 1979 Munin Verlag. It's obvious I own a copy right after it was first published .........


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

Source = my harddrive 

I have a folder purely stacked with combat footage and photos, and those two pictures have been there for a loong loong time, three computer lifetimes infact, passed on from one generation of harddisk to the next


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

Very well camoflaged Panzer formation of the 2. SS-Panzer-Divison 'Das Reich' in Normandy, 1944. Can you spot them ??


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2008)

well my young friend they are from the source I quoted along the lines of the II. Abteilung archiv's

your second set of pics is also well known belonging to the II.Abteilung working with one of it's sister Pz Grendadier units in pre-Normandie. Note the non-helmeted stab offiziers in the command halftrack. Soren I was interested greatly in the Waffen SS in the early 1960's before I jumped headlong into the LW

next........ ?


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I don't know if I would call myself young anymore but I'll take that as compliment! 

Here's a few more from the harddrive:


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2008)

top pic Pz IV and truppen of the 3rd ss in Kharkov 1943


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Soren, Erich means you need to source where you got the pictures from.


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

I know Adler, but that will be a problem since they're from the harddrive.

I have thousands of pictures in books I could show as-well, but I have no scanner. So unless the pictures are in the books I have I can't reference them. Sorry.

I don't have the two books Erich just mentioned, but the first two pictures are stunning so it might be worth the while to check them out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't need to tell me that...

I could not source them to save my life.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 26, 2008)

any objection to allied soviet, other nationality's armour in action being posted???


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great photos


----------



## parsifal (Sep 26, 2008)

I dont think it will be problem to post non-german tanks. if it is, let me know soren. 

Great photos BTW, but sourcing them is helpful

I will start with the italians. Source is from a little book i have had for years, *WWII Tanks* Orbis Publishing 1978. The original source for these photos is listed in the credits simply as Zennaro Rome (aphotographer i assume)

First Photo is of a L3 Flamethrower tank demosntrating it abilities in this role

2nd 3rd photos are of M-13/40s during Rommels final drive into Egypt, June 1942

last Photo are Semovente in action during Alamein


----------



## Soren (Sep 27, 2008)

It's OK Parsifal, great pics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jolly good show old chaps, carry on!


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great stuff guys!!!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 29, 2008)

Hungary 
Source is Hungary


First image is a csaba armoured car, circa 1943, location unknown

Photo II is the tutan I Tank produced i think from 1943, based on a czech design

Photo II is the turan II. Not sure when or where, but looks russia autumn '42 or spring 43

Next photo is a tank called a Turan II. Not sure of where it was taken, but its late war, and only a few were made. hungary by this time was mostly reliant on german material

Next photo is a mainstay of the hungarian armoured forces, the StugIII Is this a standard model of the Stug ???.

Lastly the Zrinyii assault, a home groown assault gun i know virtually nothing about. it looks like a fairly effective piece of equipment to me with similarities to late war italian Semovente.....


----------



## seesul (Sep 29, 2008)

PzKpfw. IV:
PANZERNET - Galerie - Tanky - PzKpfw IV
Panther:
PANZERNET - Galerie - Tanky - Panther
Tiger:
PANZERNET - Tanky - Tiger
Kingtiger:
PANZERNET - Galerie - Tanky - Königstiger
KV-1:
GALERIE TANKU KV-1
KV-2:
GALERIE TANKU KV-2
IS-2:
GALERIE TANKU IS-2


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2008)

Some StuG III's, I hope!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 29, 2008)

Rumania

Source

WorldWar2.ro - R-1 light tank


----------



## parsifal (Oct 4, 2008)

Japan

Source
http://www.tanksinworldwar2.com/japan.aspx

Japanese AFVs were intersting, but technologically backward. On the other hand the Japanese showed considerable adeptness ar getting their armour into action in very rough terain. Ther is evidence that the Japanese managed to ge their armour into action at Imphal and Kohima....a remarkable achievement , given the complate lack of roads, and very rough terrain. Until the Japanese proved otherwise in Malaya, many officers of the british army believed it impossible to deploy tanks into the Jungle.....and that preconception persisted with many soldiers for a very long time 

Photo 
Ayhoku Armoured Car
Ho-Ki APC
Ho-Ni Type 1 Assault Gun
Shinhoto Chi Hai (medium)
Shinhoto Chi Hai - Kai Mdium (with uodated armament)
Type 94 Light Tank
Type 92 Recon Tank
Type 97 Te-Ke Light tank
Type 95 Ha Go Light tank


----------



## Soren (Oct 7, 2008)

Please guys, only pictures of panzers in action, e.i. pictures like this:


----------



## Amsel (Oct 7, 2008)

That is an excellent photo Soren. I also am a big Stug fan.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Soren

I do hear you, but some of the minors simply dont have the action shots you are wanting. I have tried to find the most dynamic of photos that i can, but for these minors it can be difficult


----------



## Soren (Oct 16, 2008)

Another one:


----------

